# Finish to seal a sharpie



## Scooters61 (Aug 24, 2011)

Ive got a wooden stool that I had autographed. I want to seal it so it wont get rubbed off. Any suggestions?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You can spray any finish over a sharpie. If you are brushing you have to be careful not to use a finish with strong solvent like shellac or lacquer. The solvents in the finish would drag the sharpie when you passed a brush over it. It would be safe to brush a water based polyurethane. If you don't brush very hard you could also use an oil based polyurethane.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

This can be done using lacquer. Make sure you just mist it on very lightly at first. If you spray heavy it will bleed and smear. Then move to wetter coats gradually. I'd try it on scrap first. Get a sharpie and see if you can seal your own autograph.

You can also use transparent waterslide decal paper and apply a finish over that. Again, test first. This method is used on autographed guitars and such.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApMJE2PuzNQ


----------

